
Great use of cyber-squatting - instakill
http://sunfoil.co.za/
======
instakill
For some background, Sunfoil is a lubricants company that has bought the
advertising rights for their logo on the cricket field. They seem to have no
digital presence so some charity hijacked their domain for their own
altruistic agenda. The Proteas are the South African cricket team.

